# Has anyone had a cycle cancelled due to a cyst?



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all.
Had my cycle cancelled today after a cyst on my ovary was seen at baseline scan. I've been injecting suprecur for the last 3 weeks.  I was wondering if anyone has experience of this? I've been told to start bcp on cd 1 then go in for another scan on day 21. Does anyone know how long it'll take Af to arrive after stopping suprecur? I feel in total limbo :-(


----------



## Nicnic72 (May 3, 2015)

sorry I'm not sure how it will take but you're not alone. I was due to start injections a few days ago but was cancelled due to a cyst. Do you just have to wait for it to go? My dr is really against draining it 😥


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry thar you've had this awful news too. yes it's just a case of waiting it out. What protocol were you On?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I wasn't cancelled but had cysts during DR for both donor cycles, they had to give me a course of notheristerone and shed my lining and then we carried on, both times it was ok after that, my Estrogen was mega high from them too 

Good luck! 

I had a cancelled cycle due to my FSH too I know how tough delays are 

L x


----------



## Nicnic72 (May 3, 2015)

Wales81 said:


> Sorry thar you've had this awful news too. yes it's just a case of waiting it out. What protocol were you On?
> [/quote
> 
> I'm going to be on a long protocol and was due to start the supracur injections. I'm going for another scan on cd1 which should be a couple of days.
> ...


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine hasn't been cancelled yet (I'm hoping to start a FET) but I've been delayed three weeks because of a cyst... scan next week to check it's gone. So stressful not knowing what's going on, isn't it?


----------



## Nicnic72 (May 3, 2015)

It is, good luck for with your scan. Mines tomorrow but I'm in a lot of pain with it so I'm sure it's bigger if anything 😢


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get some answers either way.


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry. Only now seeing the replies to this thread!
Nicnic, how did your scan go? 
Sarah, when do you have yours? 
Thanks for the response Lily,  at least we have ed hope that you can go on to do a normal cycle after cysts. 
AFM - I have to wait for Af to come, and then take the pill for 21 days. I'll then have a scan to see if I can start Dr again. The not knowing is the hardest. I'm willing Af to turn up with all my might,  but I guarantee it'll be delayed this month just to make things worse! X


----------



## Nicnic72 (May 3, 2015)

Well mine wasn't great, same size as before   another scan next next month and if not gone Im booked in for surgery at end of June to have it removed so back to the waiting game. Hope everyone else is having more luck x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Nicnic  Here's hoping you have more luck next month and don't need surgery on it.

Wales - Here's an AF dance for you... 

My scan is tomorrow morning, everything is crossed.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I had a cyst in my last cycle and was freaked out as in 5 cycles that was never an issue.  They did a blood test and did another scan the next day.  The cyst was not producing anything so was not active and the second scan had shrunk so they went ahead.  By the first monitoring scan it was gone.  So it should depend on the type of cyst.  And I have had a BFP so it didn't affect things on that end or my egg numbers which were 15 I believe.


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Nicnic. I'm gutted for you! 
Sarah, I'm crossing my fingers for you. 

thanks for that Teeinparis, I'm hoping that this will just be a minor bump in the roa,  and I'll be able to start again next month! xx


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm in exactly this position right now, I think! 

I am on day 2 of my AF and should have been able to start stimming (short protocol). However, day 1 bloods showed that my oestrogen was high (377), and I'm presuming that it hadn't changed today. I already knew I have a cyst, and today I had a scan and they confirmed I have a cyst on the left ovary and an endometrioma on my right ovary (I have endometriosis). 

So, like you, I'm in proper limbo, unsure if I'm going to be able to start up or not. Tomorrow I have to go back to the clinic for another blood test and, depending on the result, they may aspirate the cyst. I have to be nil by mouth just in case! But I'm none the wiser as to whether once aspirated I'll be able to get going, or if I'll have to wait another month. 

Very frustrating, so I completely understand how you guys felt!


----------



## Dub4920 (Jul 16, 2012)

I developed a cyst during this IVF cycle which prevented my lining being thin enough initially, however I continued with buserelin for another week, used progesterone pessaries to induce a bleed, which it did and when I went back, although the cyst was there and still the same size they continued with the cycle.  They actually removed it during egg collection. 

They told me that they continued as there were enough follicles on my one ovary, although due to the cyst they couldn't collect any eggs from the other.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

My cyst is still too big  waiting for AF again and hoping it'll clear this month!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Further to my post the other day, my oestrogen had gone up to 477 by day three, thanks no doubt to the cyst, so not allowed to cycle this month (which is a good thing, I'm sure, as much as we all want to get going we don't want to be held back by cysts and high oestrogen. 

I was sent away with little information about what to do, the cyst can apparently go of its own accord, so hopefully it will. I asked why they couldn't just go ahead and aspirate it and they said it will just come back. So instead I'm looking at other ways to balance my hormones and drag down the oestrogen so that it isn't too high next month. 

I already do loads to avoid oestrogen-like chemicals and foods because oestrogen is fuel for endometiosis, but in addition I'm taking Resveratrol and Milk Thistle in addition to my usual supplements. 

Anyone know any ways to magic away cysts? I take Serrapeptase because it's supposed to dispose of scar tissue associated with endometriosis. Maybe it will see off the cyst too? 

Tell you all one thing - I think we're lucky to be at clinics that won't treat us with cysts/high oestrogen because it most likely wouldn't be the optimum time to cycle.


----------

